# Public Hearing August 28, firearm bill proposals



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Just saw this although a little late. Anyone else see this?
Alert - Public Hearing August 28 MA State House - GOAL.ORG
*
The Joint Committee on Public Safety has scheduled a very rare August hearing. The hearing will take place on Wednesday, August 28, 2019 at 10:00 AM in room A2 at the State House. Your attendance at this hearing in opposition to the many draconian proposals is of paramount importance!*

The list of bills that will be heard includes anti-civil rights proposals such as:


One gun a month;
Banning all standard magazines;
Mandating annual inspections of guns by local law enforcement;
Mandatory live fire training for licensing;
All guns offered for sale must be photographed and test fired by the state crime lab;
Requiring liability insurance for all gun owners;
More.
One of the more alarming bills seems to be a follow up on the misguided "Red Flag" law passed recently in Massachusetts. H.2048 An Act authorizing the voluntary disavowal of eligibility to purchase a firearm. This bill would: "&#8230; shall establish a list of persons who disavow eligibility to purchase a firearm, rifle, shotgun or machine gun, hereinafter referred to as a firearm. A person may request such person's name to be placed on the list of disavowal of eligibility by filing a form with the commissioner acknowledging the person has a psychiatric disability and is a danger to themselves and by agreeing that the person shall not purchase a firearm."

Interestingly enough, the supporters of the "Red Flag" laws are adamant that those laws are not related to mental health issues. Now they want a "list" made of just that.

Link to hearing details and bill list: https://malegislature.gov/Events/Hearings/Detail/3247

*Take Action!*
Please call your MA State Legislator as soon as possible. Urge your legislators to not support any bill which further restricts our already draconian gun laws. Instead, ask that they support the bills that GOAL supports.

You can also follow this up with a letter to each of your legislators, outlining the same message. It's always good to pick out one or two bills to advocate for and include a personal message as to why you would like to see the bill pass, or not pass. Please be sure to mail an actual letter over sending emails. In our experience mailed letters are much more effective.

*Support:* H.2054, H.2050, S.1395, H.2055, S.1404, H.2066, S.1413, H.2072, S.1424, S.1423, S.1422, S.1421, S.1420, S.1419, S.1418, H.2080, H.2099, H.2103, S.1434, H.2122, H.2131, H.2130, H.2129, H.2133, H.2144, H.2151, H.2154, H.2153, S.1369, S.1417

*Oppose:* S.1389, S.1387, H.2040, H.2039, H.2048, H.3843, H.3576, H.2046, H.2045, H.2044, H.2077, H.3577, H.2097, H.2096, H.2095, H.2094, H.2093, H.2092, H.2091, H.2089, S.1451, H.2117, H.3782, H.3783, H.3781, H.3780, S.1361, S.1360, H.3927

*Support if amended:* S.1388, H.2052, S.1426

*Needs further study:* H.2108

Click here for a plain language summary of each bill


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

So nice that the committee decided to hold this hearing quickly without much notice on a Wednesday in August.....
Over at NES they are going full bore (as they should) and it would do good for a group of pro 2nd amendment cops to show and be heard too. I'm working and can't go with such little notice.

This legislature is so darned biased. Watch and see what groups get unlimited testimony. Just watch. Hope GOAL and others get in there and kick butt for us!


----------

